# Updating the Bluetooth Module



## avalanche_sd (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm new here (but a frequent reader), and this is my first post. I have a 2013 Cruze LT that I purchased a few months ago. As I've seen many of you describe, the Bluetooth is a major pain in the butt on this car. It must be because the car is using such an outdated Bluetooth version (I.e. Bluetooth 3.0 or even older).

I absolutely love my Cruze, but I've honestly contemplated selling it, since the Bluetooth is so bad. I'm in my car so much when doing Uber, and love listening to my audio and playing it for my passengers seemlessly. In addition to the horrible connectivity problems, there's a lag as well when watching videos and syncing my music to the LED interior lights I installed. But I imagine a good solution would be to upgrade the module to a newer Bluetooth version (4.0 and above). That could potentially solve many problems.

Have any of you successfully updated the Bluetooth module to Bluetooth 4.0 or above? I know there is a PDIM kit for non-Bluetooth media streaming cruzes, but I'm curious if something similar is available to update the bluetooth on a Cruze with pre-installed Bluetooth media streaming. TIA.


----------



## Brodeur09 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a 2012, and haven't noticed a single issue with the bluetooth? No doubt it is most likely a legacy version, however it has operated seamlessly for me since I initially set it up. Once with a dinosaur HTC android, and once with an iPhone SE. As long as I leave bluetooth always turned on on my phone, the car automatically pairs to it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Bluetooth module in the up-level and MyLink stereo systems is part of the radio head unit.


----------

